# E questo???????????



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

Credo che P/R sia stata ascoltata


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che P/R sia stata ascoltata


Ma te credi che sarà molto frequentato e che si perda il gusto del "mostrarsi" altrove?!?!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma te credi che sarà molto frequentato e che si perda il gusto del "mostrarsi" altrove?!?!


Feddy hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che facesse sfoggio in privato a casa propria?


----------



## MariLea (8 Luglio 2007)

eccoli i primi "culturalmente impegnati" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2007)

*Grazie Giovanni!*

Spero vivamente che venga frequentato.
Del resto la cultura comprende diversi aspetti.
Potremmo aprire thread su cucina, eliminazione di macchie, prevenzione delle zecche ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Per Giovanni


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Luglio 2007)

*Io...*

...con quali baggianate posso accedere qui, in questa nuova sezione? Chuck è già di la, Porcolo e Roccolo pure...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...con quali baggianate posso accedere qui, in questa nuova sezione? Chuck è già di la, Porcolo e Roccolo pure...
> Air


mi sa con quello che ti pare... tanto questo forum verra' frainteso comunque


----------



## fabrizio56nolog (8 Luglio 2007)

Ossignur......hanno creato un regno per Chen.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2007)

*prevenzione zecche*

Brava Persa!



come riconoscere una zecca.


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

*Mi spiegate a che serve?*

Ma che ci dobbiamo scrivere qui sopra?

Non prendetemi per deficiente...ma a che serve!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque grazie a Giovanni...ogni nostro desiderio è un ordine!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Luglio 2007)

*semplice*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma che ci dobbiamo scrivere qui sopra?
> 
> Non prendetemi per deficiente...ma a che serve!?
> 
> ...


Quando una discussione in qualunque sezione prende una piega culturale la si sposta in questa sezione così non viene disturbata da persone che non hanno la preparazione per sostenere argomenti di un certo livello e che si limitano a confrontarsi sulle proprie esperienze senza essere in grado di elevarsi a un altro (alto) grado di discussione.
Ugualmente può servire per chi sente l'esigenza di confrontarsi su argomenti culturali senza prendere a pretesto interventi su eventi contingenti.


----------



## Iris (9 Luglio 2007)

Oddio!!!!

E come lo stabiliamo che la discussione prende una piega culturale!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Appena vediamo 4 filosofi in croce chiamiamo Giovanni?


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Luglio 2007)

*Sii più esplicita!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando una discussione in qualunque sezione prende una piega culturale la si sposta in questa sezione così non viene disturbata da *persone che non hanno la preparazione per sostenere argomenti di un certo livello* e che si limitano a confrontarsi sulle proprie esperienze senza essere in grado di elevarsi a un altro (alto) grado di discussione.
> Ugualmente può servire per chi sente l'esigenza di confrontarsi su argomenti culturali senza prendere a pretesto interventi su eventi contingenti.


Persa/Ritrovata voleva dire che Airforever, qui dentro, non ci metterà mai piede... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Ma è bellissimo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Grazie Giuvà! (che lui poi lo fa solo perchè così gli cacciamo il grano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).... comunque... bene! Sono molto contenta!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Così la massoneria culturale del forum può riunirsi a contarsi le lauree, i punti sulla patente e i calendari di Frate Indovino e noi caproni ignoranti continueremo i pace a raccontarci delle miserie umane che infestano le nostre vite!

Oh! Però possiamo venire a leggere, eh?
Hai visto mai che delle volte impariamo qualcosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Luglio 2007)

*gia*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma è bellissimo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E propio quelo ke intendevvo io !


----------



## La Lupa (9 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E propio quelo ke intendevvo io !


Vabbè Persichè... puoi anche scrivere in italiano eh... non è devi buttarti giù così... dai... so che ce la puoi fare... scusa, l'hai fatto l'esame di terza elementare? Te lo ricordi no?
Non mi dirai mica che non l'avevi passato no?


----------



## cat (9 Luglio 2007)

chi è Giuvà?


----------



## Ciao (9 Luglio 2007)

Che sia Giovanni?


----------



## cat (9 Luglio 2007)

Ciao ha detto:


> Che sia Giovanni?


 

sono seminuova, non so veramente chi è giuvà.
confermi.... è Giovanni l'amministrator?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> sono seminuova, non so veramente chi è giuvà.
> confermi.... è Giovanni l'amministrator?













seminuova 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   mi fai ridere...signora perlana 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Giovanni è l'ammistratore, confermo.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> seminuova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'accendiamo?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'accendiamo?


Mica è un bonzo!!! Piromane!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)




----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Smerciula io mi sa che sto alla frutta....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smerciula io mi sa che sto alla frutta....


 
sgargiula...tesoro..diamoci la mano allora.


e devo pure uscire...che due palleeeeeee.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sgargiula...tesoro..diamoci la mano allora.
> 
> 
> e devo pure uscire...che due palleeeeeee.


Oggi mi sembra giornata per la Thatcher


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2007)

Giro giro tondo,
casca il mondo,
casca la terra;
tutti giù per terra.

Giro giro tondo,
che ci faccio in questo mondo?
Ci faccio quel che posso,
col mio groppone addosso.
Quando non ne posso più,
piglio le gambe e mi butto giù.

Mi pare una cosa estremamente culturale, certo non è da tutti, ma insomma vogliamo fare uno sforzo intellettuale.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------

